# One Of P-furys Badass 5in Rhoms



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

I know the are not as clear but i was in a hurry


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

VERY cool!

That's one of the brightest red eyes I've ever seen!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to lay on that grass


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

More paper towel videos!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Looking good ICM. His eyes are a brilliant red


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Wowowow nice fish ICM, I'm jealous lol your fish is beautiful, my guy's eyes only have a small tint of red


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Damb! thats a fine fish you got your self







, loving the red eyes on it and scaping too














. Why did you want to sell him?


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome tank & fish. Beautiful red eyes. I'm glad mine has bright red eyes too. Imo that really sets em off.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ahaha nice ICM


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Killer red eyes!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Awesome tank & fish. Beautiful red eyes. I'm glad mine has bright red eyes too. Imo that really sets em off.


I agree bruner. Bright red eyes just SCREAM killer.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

One of my favourite planted tanks on here, and your rhom is looking awesome.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Rhom, nice planted tank


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking good ICM,loving the plants


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Plants do look awesome







jealous!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice rhom!...Blazing red eyes!....He rocks like a CHEAP TRICK concert!!...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

NICE


----------

